
Ask HN: What needs to be researched? - dcgoss
I am choosing a topic for a research paper (4000 word limit).<p>I would like to conduct research (investigative or experimental) in a tech (computer&#x2F;physics&#x2F;math&#x2F;design&#x2F;etc.) area that has not been thoroughly researched before. What areas are in need of research?
======
Phithagoras
What kind of audience is this being written for? What kind of position is it
being written from? Is the paper a proposal that you're sending to a lab
facility? Or is it a report/summary for a high school teacher?

You can probably write about something in neural nets or deep learning that
would fit anything.

